# Strap suggestions for Alpina Startimer Sunstar



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Hi all... new to Alpina. Just picked up this beauty. As a color blind member, I often look to members for help on strap choices. It's on black... and I know black and grey will work. What are your thoughts about brown with this? I have also tried it on a Staib mesh. I have taken a quick and dirty picture... let me know what you think.

Thanks.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I think it would look awesome on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx, either in black or olive(my preference).


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Just threw it on my custom 22mm WWII canvas... thoughts?











TradeKraft said:


> I think it would look awesome on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx, either in black or olive(my preference).


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Looks great. I like it. I have the blue version on bracelet and also looking to putting it on leader 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

heboil said:


> Just threw it on my custom 22mm WWII canvas... thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 10935338


Looks great!


----------



## zackinaus (May 16, 2011)

Does yours have an uneven lug size? My Alpiner Chronograph does have a 21mm lug size which makes it a bit harder to find nice straps to go with it. It's now on a flat gator strap (No padding) to give a sophisiticated look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

zackinaus said:


> Does yours have an uneven lug size? My Alpiner Chronograph does have a 21mm lug size which makes it a bit harder to find nice straps to go with it. It's now on a flat gator strap (No padding) to give a sophisiticated look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thankfully it is a 22mm lug width.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Frankly, it's a beautiful watch on any of the straps.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

I would go for a black alligator strap with rivets like mine


----------



## heboil (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## ChronoTraveler (Oct 28, 2014)

Looks amazing on many different straps. Damn, now I want one.


----------

